# Easy cheesy potatoes



## crispycritter (Jul 11, 2004)

Too Easy!!!! 8) 

EASY CHEESY POTATOS

8 frozen hash brown potato patties
1 can (10 3/4 oz) cream of mushroom soup
1/4 cup milk
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese

8x8 inch square metal or glass pan for oven baking
                      OR
8x8 inch glass dish for microwave cooking

1.  Mix the can of soup with the milk in a bowl.
2.  Layer 4 of the frozen hash brown patties on bottom of pan.
3.  Spread half the soup/milk mixture on the frozen hash browns.
4.  Sprinkel half the cheese on top of the soup/milk mixture.
Repeat process with the rest of the ingredients.

Bake in oven at 350 degrees until the hash brown patties are tender and VERY hot all the way through.
OR
Cook in microwave on 50% power for about 20 minutes then, full power until hash brown patties are tender and VERY hot all the way through.

A couple of substitutions....
You can use frozen french fries, frozen steak fries, tater tots, or the loose kind of frozen hash browns.
If you prefer cream of celery or cream of potato soup, they're good too.


----------



## MJ (Jul 11, 2004)

Crispycritter... I was gonna post that recipe some day  . you beat me to it! That is a very tasty dish.
 I do the 2 pound frozen hash browns thing. I use cream of chicken sometimes. Have you ever added cubed ham? I love that. I use about 3 cups of sharp cheddar. Then I crush a bunch of corn flakes on top and drissle a half stick of melted butter onto the flakes. Must be a native dish to where we live! Any more meat and potato recipes?


----------



## crispycritter (Jul 12, 2004)

ha haaa...beat ya to it!    

Yep, I've tried the ham thing and I've also added bacon.  Differnt kinds of cheese too like Mozzerella (sp).  I've never tried the corn flakes though.  Sounds good!

Must be native...I think Wisconsin is a meat-n-potato kind of state!  

I'll dig up some more recipes!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 12, 2004)

Would this recipe work if it you used fresh cut up potatoes as well..Not as fine as hash browns but cubed taters?  I know it could be done but would it taste the same?


----------



## crispycritter (Jul 12, 2004)

Probably wouldn't taste the "same" as the store bought, frozen taters but it might even be better if you maybe fried the potatoes in something like bacon grease first?????  Could add some onions to the taters while they're frying too.


----------



## Vegas Girl (Aug 27, 2004)

Here's nother variation of the hash brown potatoes, which I just made today.

You could put them in the oven, but it was hot, so I cooked them in my crock pot two hours on high.  I'm not a stickler on measurements...I usually "throw" things together.

I had about 3/4 of a package of hash browns.  Cut up a little diced onion, mixed in a can of cr. of mushroom soup, about a half a cup of milk, salt, pepper, & garlic powder, about 4-6 ounces of shredded sharp cheddar cheese, and a couple large spoons of french onion chip dip.  (The chip dip makes it so good.)  I had about 12 ounces of Eckrich skinless kielbasi that I cut up into slices and mixed in.  During the last 15 minutes of cooking, I threw in a handful of frozen corn.

It is creamy and delicious.


----------

